# 2019 Halloween Parties



## Lot13 (Sep 7, 2008)

I searched for party threads and only found one from 2 yrs ago so thought I would post a new one.

Does anybody here do a Halloween party, rather than a walk through? Or am I alone on that?

This will be our 13th year for the halloween party. I am still kicking ideas around for a theme and looking for inspiration but thinking of resurrecting an old party theme I did in 2010 "A Skeleton Soiree." Hopefully, with all new ideas since then of course.

Our party is held inside our detached, heated garage. The seating and food is in there and of course that is decorated. We decorate the back yard, tent the patio and decorate it, and then decorate the house in a path to the bathroom, which includes the sunroom, family room, kitchen, hallway and bathroom. 

Anybody who has done this or has ideas for it, I would love to hear them. I am thinking of skeletons and skulls every where and right now just have a vague idea of set ups. There will be a skeleton at the bar, a skeleton at a table in the sunroom with a ouija board and other skellies, pumpkins and skulls on the mantle in the family room, skeleton bones in the fireplace looking like burning. That is where I am so far. 

I would also love to hear from others who are doing a party and what you have in mind for your 2019 party theme.


----------



## kallen (Jun 23, 2008)

We've done them over the years, but haven't the past couple due to life getting in the way. We almost always picked a theme and then decorated in the story there in. My favorite to date was the jungle adventure/ aka, Indiana jones. We decorated the yard as the dig site and the inside as the temple. Spiders, snakes, spike trap on the ceiling and carved foam Egyptian wall art all over. We ran a " adults only" party with a open bar. Outside featured jungle sounds, and tribal chanting/singing like the jungle cruise. Plenty of skulls on spikes and poles and a working indy1 spike trap by the front path. Our invites also helped set the theme for guest to dress up.


----------



## creepykate (Oct 15, 2011)

I only do Halloween parties and not really walk thru. We theme 3 main rooms, 2 bathrooms, garage and yard room differently each year. I'm working on this years ideas... feeling stuck cause last year was brilliant and I dont k ow how to even begin to top it!


----------



## UndaPants (Jul 16, 2009)

We do a party every year. For the past three years, we've done an escape room for our guests. We change the escape room theme every year...the first year was a sort of viral outbreak where they had to get an antidote out of a locked cabinet, the second year they had a free a girl's spirit and figure out how she died, and last year they had to escape from a serial killer's lair. This year, we're going a little more light hearted but still dealing with Halloween and monsters in some way. We learned to kind of "dumb down" our escape room because everyone is drinking and the first few years nobody could figure anything out...haha. We also hide clues all through our house that eventually lead to a prize box filled with booze or whatever (last year, they had to find a casket key to unlock the casket on our front porch and the prize was in there). We also do up our porch for trick or treaters, but always hold the party on a different night. It's too much for one night, and we also wanna start partying early...haha.


----------



## CAMILWAMMY (Jul 23, 2019)

I'm so glad to see this thread! My Halloween party is the only MUST-THROW party of the year and I started planning it early July. Everyone is making fun of me for starting so early but I don't care because it's going to be awesome. :laugheton:


I've never done a haunted house or a walk-through but this year will be my 4th big Halloween party. All of mine have been generic Halloween theme with a costume competition, but I am playing with a few theme ideas for this year. Maybe Creepy Crawly or Monster Mash. I need to pick something that is pretty broad because I don't have the funds to get really specific with new decor and most of my current decor is pretty generic too. 



I decorate almost the whole house (indoors), I don't have many outdoor decorations yet because they're so expensive and I am renting so I don't have storage for big stuff anyway. I decorate the whole main level which is living room, dining room, kitchen, and a bathroom. The basement is one big room that I decorate mostly with lighting but I'm going to try and up the anti this year. There's another bathroom upstairs so I decorate the stairway, hallway, and bathroom up there but the bedrooms and office up there are off limits to party guests. I also usually make a HUGE music playlist ahead of time so I can just leave it running and not think about it during the party. I can post a link if people want to see my playlists but I'm not sure if I'm allowed to post that kind of link here yet (I'm very new to the forum).


I LOVE your idea of a Skeleton Soiree, and your ideas so far seem great. "Soiree" makes it sound super fancy so if you're looking for ideas for decorations etc. and can't think of a skeleton related way to do it, you could look for ideas relating to cocktail parties or other formal party ideas. A black and white colour scheme for any table decor, wall decor, hangings, other other decorations could highlight the skeleton theme as well.


----------



## cmk4425 (Oct 16, 2007)

20 years for me. We have always done a adult only party at my house.:jol::jol::jol:


----------

